# Old Farmhouse aka Dead Crows House - Aug 2012



## UE-OMJ (Aug 14, 2012)

Again, being lucky enough to be sent working in the area of this lovely old place, and equally being lucky enough to have found out its location I headed there for an early explore.

I think timing was on my side as I believe this place may now have been sold to a new owner. The prevous owner I dont believe is any longer with us  I felt really peaceful here, it's such a nice location, but constantly there was the sadness of the previous owner who has left a few reminders of her past throughout. It was one of those very still mornings, there was no air movement, no trees rustling in the wind, total silence. Lovely.











































































































































































































This was my first ever location done with my new camera. I was dreading getting home and finding out I'd got all the photo setting wrong or blurred, but I think I got lucky 

Thanks for looking


----------



## abel101 (Aug 14, 2012)

I was wondering when youd post this 
I really like this place mate! good job on the shots, got some cracking ones in this set!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## shane.c (Aug 14, 2012)

Well done , nice pics.


----------



## Ratters (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice work with the new camera Steve  I did really like this place, well done


----------



## freespirits (Aug 14, 2012)

what a lovely old place ,,,id really love summat like that ,,,great pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 14, 2012)

How peaceful and cracking features to see,great photos.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 14, 2012)

Love this type of explore, really nice mooch in a time capsule from back in the day. 

Excellent.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 14, 2012)

Cracking location and set of pics mate!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Aug 14, 2012)

Ive been meaning to head down here for a while now - Cracking report mate! The last photo is my favorite!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice place and great shots. Thanks fo sharing .


----------



## sennelager66 (Aug 14, 2012)

It's amazing who certain aspects of a persons life get left behind and 'timeframe' a place. Sensitive shots and thanks for placing them here. It's feels calm and slightly sad at the same time.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 14, 2012)

nice job OMJ


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 14, 2012)

Tip Top report Mate, looks like you got the camera settings dead right !!


----------



## sonyes (Aug 14, 2012)

lovely set of shots, and looks a great 'splore


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow ! Would love to find a place like this.

Great batch of images and looks like you have got the hang of your new camera


----------



## Pedrfardd (Aug 14, 2012)

Good show....


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 15, 2012)

Well done mate. It's a right gut troubler using a new camera for the first time isn't it!

By the way, you left your wig and your Dierdre spex behind...


----------



## Ha.zel (Aug 15, 2012)

Wonderful explore... I love the typewriter  
Well done!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone  It's really appreciated.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 15, 2012)

Whoa, nice find! Lovely shots too mate! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sj9966 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great stuff, I see the piano has been moved and it looks like a lot of the stuff that was there has started to go missing!

Did you find the Gurkha knife? I bet that has gone now for sure.

Sadly that seems to be the way it is with these type of places now.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 15, 2012)

sj9966 said:


> Great stuff, I see the piano has been moved and it looks like a lot of the stuff that was there has started to go missing!
> 
> Did you find the Gurkha knife? I bet that has gone now for sure.
> 
> Sadly that seems to be the way it is with these type of places now.



I'm starting to realise it's inevitable that stuff will go missing, I'm also aware that to other people all this is just rubbish and I bet the next owner will just throw it all in a skip


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 15, 2012)

I've just looked back at a post from June 2012 and yeh there's loads missing, including the dead crow. But we dont even know if the estate agents have removed some of these to help sell it? A knife on the window sill isnt good, nor is a dead crow on the stairs. Who knows.


----------



## TranKmasT (Aug 15, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> But we dont even know if the estate agents have removed some of these to help sell it? A knife on the window sill isnt good, nor is a dead crow on the stairs. Who knows.



Or a 7" Osmonds' single, might put people off.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 15, 2012)

That wasnt there either


----------



## racht1984 (Aug 23, 2012)

Great pics!!!


----------



## smiler (Aug 23, 2012)

Great report and pics, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------

